# College suspends football coach for wanting meal with Adolf Hitler



## ForgedBlades (Jan 27, 2020)

GVSU OC suspended for wanting meal with Hitler
					

Grand Valley State offensive coordinator Morris Berger has been suspended while the school investigates comments Berger made to a student newspaper regarding Adolf Hitler.




					www.espn.com
				




Grand Valley State University has suspended offensive coordinator Morris Berger as the school investigates comments Berger made to a student newspaper regarding Adolf Hitler.

Berger was interviewed in the Grand Valley Lanthorn paper and was asked which three historical figures Berger would have dinner with. Berger responded by saying one of his choices would be Adolf Hitler, because of his leadership skills.

"This is probably not going to get a good review, but I'm going to say Adolf Hitler," Berger said in the interview. "It was obviously very sad and he had bad motives, but the way he was able to lead was second-to-none. How he rallied a group and a following, I want to know how he did that. Bad intentions of course, but you can't deny he wasn't a great leader."

The school is now investigating his comments and has suspended him as the investigation is ongoing.

"The comments made by Offensive Coordinator Morris Berger, as reported in The Lanthorn student newspaper, do not reflect the values of Grand Valley State University," The school's statement said. "Berger has been suspended and the university is conducting a thorough investigation."

Berger was only officially announced as offensive coordinator by the school on Jan. 20, after being hired away from Texas State. He had been on staff at Oklahoma State from 2017 to 2018 and was at Missouri before that.


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 27, 2020)

If that's their attitude, nobody tell them about NASA or the Interstate Highway Project.


----------



## Honored guest (Jan 27, 2020)

While I agree with the coach on Hitler's ability to rally the people of Germany, the poor bastard is going to have his life ruined because "Hitler was a bad man nothing he did was good, he liked incest, was addicted to drugs, was closeted homosexual, had one testicle, etc". We've reached the point when a lot of people don't accept that history isn't morally black and white and that "good" people did "bad" things, and that "bad" people did "good" things.


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 27, 2020)

Honored guest said:


> While I agree with the coach on Hitler's ability to rally the people of Germany, the poor bastard is going to have his life ruined because "Hitler was a bad man nothing he did was good, he liked incest, was addicted to drugs, was closeted homosexual, had one testicle, etc". We've reached the point when a lot of people don't accept that history isn't morally black and white and that "good" people did "bad" things, and that "bad" people did "good" things.


Hitler is the secular devil


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jan 27, 2020)

I had a great belly laugh while reading this.

Regardless of whether he supports Hitler's motivations or not, he shouldn't want to try to emulate his leadership.

Hitler's leadership was ended with two shots in a bunker.  He obviously had enough people that hated him to take him down.  lol.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 27, 2020)

"Morris Berger" is like the most Jew-changes-name-off-the-boat circa 1890s "Jewish" name ever.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Jan 27, 2020)

He ain't wrong, though.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 27, 2020)

Leadership doesn't always equate to good in the world. You can be a good leader, but what and how you lead people is what matters.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jan 27, 2020)

I mean, he was their _offensive _coordinator


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 27, 2020)

lmao hitler's problem was fighting three industrial nations of two fronts. Fuck jews and fuck football


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 27, 2020)

When you eat alone you eat with HITLER!


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 27, 2020)

In a way, I can't entirely disagree. Hitler led people in a way that was bad, but he proved charismatic enough to be a leader.

Getting suspended from your job is a bit of an overreach IMO, he wasn't endorsing Hitler, he just said he'd like to know what made Hitler's leadership skills tick, which would be nice to know from a psychological standpoint.


----------



## David Allen Coe (Jan 27, 2020)

GethN7 said:


> In a way, I can't entirely disagree. Hitler led people in a way that was bad, but he proved charismatic enough to be a leader.
> 
> Getting suspended from your job is a bit of an overreach IMO, he wasn't endorsing Hitler, he just said he'd like to know what made Hitler's leadership skills tick, which would be nice to know from a psychological standpoint.


Yeah, same thing with someone like Jim Jones or Charles Manson. They too had a gift for manipulating people and getting them to believe and do what they wanted em too. Ain't nothing wrong with learning from Evil People.
Sick of people basically enforcing self-censorship by calling people stupid for not walking on eggshells with every comment they make.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 28, 2020)

Now that's fucking based.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 28, 2020)

Can't anyone enjoy a meal (with Hitler) in peace?


----------



## Freya (Jan 28, 2020)

Honored guest said:


> While I agree with the coach on Hitler's ability to rally the people of Germany, the poor bastard is going to have his life ruined because "Hitler was a bad man nothing he did was good, he liked incest, was addicted to drugs, was closeted homosexual, had one testicle, etc". We've reached the point when a lot of people don't accept that history isn't morally black and white and that "good" people did "bad" things, and that "bad" people did "good" things.


Don't forget that he had autism.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jan 28, 2020)

I thought berger was a jewish name. If so that would make everything so much funnier.
He could've expected the backlash. I wonder if he said he wanted lunch with stalin or some other controversial commie, would he have had the same backlash?


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 28, 2020)

What if I want a six inch tall perfect copy of Hitler?


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 28, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> What if I want a six inch tall perfect copy of Hitler?



All Adolf Hitler vore fantasies are approved by the Grand Valley State University Board of Trustees.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 28, 2020)

Good decision by the Authoritites. Hitler is undoubtedly one of the objectively worst decisions to make if you're choosing a person to dine with. If you'd eat meat he would bitch incessantly about it trying to mock you, going on lengthy tirades about superiority of margarine over butter, then if you finally surrender and order bread with margarine he would change the topic to making a three hour monologue about how attacking Russia in winter is a good idea because after the war you can build a fuckload of tiny hamlets there.


----------

